# If you have a Whippet do you ever let it off lead?



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

We are planning on getting a Whippet early next year. Lots of things we've read say you shouldn't let them off lead at all and it's practically impossible to train them to come back due to their prey drive. I was just wondering if it's possible to train them to have good recall or if it is really is impossible?

Thanks


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

A friend of mine used to let his Whippet off lead all the time. She was quite good off lead coming back when called. She had a high prey drive though which he indulged, something I disagreed with.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Most sighthounds do have a strong desire to chase small furries....it's not so much the prey drive, but that combined with their not hugely biddable nature, as they tend to be of the more independent persuasion. 

No reason you couldn't let one off the lead provided you are sensible about both the dogs level of training and your location. Depending on where you live it may mean spending a lot of time on a lead/long line, but it's not necessarily a bad thing. So the answer to your question is "it depends". You likely will be able to let the dog off in certain locations, but it won't necessarily be a dog that can be loose everywhere.......but I've never had one of those, even with my biddable breeds!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I let Peter and Pheonix off their leads I've never had a problem with recalls with any of mine and I've had something like 14 over the years aall but one have been show bred and the other our first whippet was half working and half show bred and the only time he ran was if you ran with him.

Show breds tend to have a bit less of a prey drive than racing or working bred.

Hereare some of mine from over the years at thee back are Tegan lying down and Owen and at the front Jasper Freyja Angel and Bandit only Freyja is still with us and sshe is 13years old now









This is Peter and Pheonix running in what was left of the snow a few years ago










Edited to add I know loads of people who have whippets that let them off their leads whippets are raced or coursed in open fields after a lure but when the lure has stopped they are recalled to their owners.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

IME, Sighthounds, especially ex-racers, tend to be willing to come back to you if there's nothing more interesting to do. Like chasing squirrels. Once the prey drive kicks in, you've got next to no chance of calling the dog back until it's caught or it's uncatchable.


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Might just stick to long leads then. I did read about whippets needing a harness rather than a collar due to their speed so will also look more into that.

We're going to be emailing some breeders soon to enquire about litters they've got planned for the end of this year/start of next year.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

McKayz86 said:


> Thanks everyone. Might just stick to long leads then. I did read about whippets needing a harness rather than a collar due to their speed so will also look more into that.
> 
> We're going to be emailing some breeders soon to enquire about litters they've got planned for the end of this year/start of next year.


You should never have any dog on either a long line or a flexi lead attached to a collar you should always use a harnesss even for a tiny dog like a chihuahua.

If you work on the recall you won't need a long lead whippets can and do have good recalls yes they have prey drive and like to chase but if you make yourself more interesting than the prey. My youngest are Peter and Pheonix and if they are loose togetehr they will run and plaay but if I take one on their own they stick to me like glue and never run too far away. You need to be sensible and watcch were you let them loose. If there are hundreds of bunnies hopping all over the place then don't let them off. Work on recall from when you first get your pup at 8 weeks and you shouldnt have much problems I didn't get Peter untill he was 8 months and he had been living on a farm so knew exacttly what rabbits are but I don't have a problem recalling him.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It's all about being sensible and realistic. Any dog can be unreliable off-lead, but with sight hounds the problem you've got is their immense speed and ability to spot a bunny at the other side of a field! They do tend to go deaf if they're on a chase. I have a lurcher and his recall is really good IF there are no distractions. He can be let off lead but I ensure it's in a safe area (no livestock), and do a quick sweep for any obvious bunnies (although he will chase bunnies he loses interest quickly when they go to ground). I also always have really yummy treats for him and call him back often, and do lots of lead clipping on and off to ensure he doesn't associate the lead coming off with bogging off! I also take a toy of some sort so I can engage him in play making myself as exciting and interesting as possible - giving me the best chance to keep his attention! If in doubt I put him on lead just to be safe. I always pop him on lead if I spot a dog in the distance as, although he's friendly, lots of dogs don't appreciate a lurcher running at them at 100mph from the other side of a field to say hello!


----------



## sidevalve (Jun 29, 2017)

We have a lurcher and she is brilliant off lead, returning immediately when called.I take no great credit in this - it simply requires a little time and effort. She will hunt but only when given the word to go [doesn't get it] and any such comments as 'can't be let off the lead' should be treated with contempt as coming from those who either don't know better or don't know how to train a dog. As for the long lead I use an extending lead with a collar [have done so for many years with several dogs] and have never had a moments trouble. If you can't be bothered to keep an eye about you to see if there is anything about to upset your dog you just aren't looking hard enough. Harnesses are for horses.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Harnesses are not for horses, what a ridiculous comment.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

sidevalve said:


> We have a lurcher and she is brilliant off lead, returning immediately when called.I take no great credit in this - it simply requires a little time and effort. She will hunt but only when given the word to go [doesn't get it] and any such comments as 'can't be let off the lead' should be treated with contempt as coming from those who either don't know better or don't know how to train a dog. As for the long lead I use an extending lead with a collar [have done so for many years with several dogs] and have never had a moments trouble.If you can't be bothered to keep an eye about you to see if there is anything about to upset your dog you just aren't looking hard enough.*Harnesses are for horses.*


Really? I've never seen a horse wearing a harness?

It is not recommended that extending leads are used with collars due to the potential severe whiplash a dog might receive should a dog hit the end? this is poor advice, as most dogs are not perfectly behaved like yours apparently are.

And I suppose sighthounds have zero prey drive like GSD's do? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Harnesses are not for horses, what a ridiculous comment.


I have no idea what hole this person crawled out from but they certainly make some rather stupid and ignorant comments.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I have no idea what hole this person crawled out from but they certainly make some rather stupid and ignorant comments.


I don't know either but I guess he probably shops at Nisa!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Harnesses are not for horses, what a ridiculous comment.


Horse harnesses are for Horses, obviously!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

cbcdesign said:


> Horse harnesses are for Horses, obviously!


They wear head collars though!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Horse in harness









Dog in harness









Clearly both species can where a harness


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Horse in harness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...fair point...and my friend will probably punch me in my arm as it's her sport too...horse in harness!

However...the idea that harnesses just for horses is ridiculous.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

One of my neighbours has a whippet and he seems to have zero prey drive most of the time. He is off lead all the time and just trots along with his owners. A few years ago he used to play with Isla a bit, now he just looks down his long nose at her and turns away. Funny little dog.
They have had whippets for years and he has been the quietest all the others have gone running off after small furries or just ran for the sheer enjoyment. What they did find especially with the joyful run was that they tended to do a big circle and come back towards you from the other direction.

And as for harnesses for dogs being ridiculous......words fail me.

Always, always, always use a harness when dogs are being walked on a long lead or a flexi unless you want tor risk severely damaging the dogs neck. It would be ridiculous not to do so


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> I don't know either but I guess he probably shops at Nisa!


Sorry, what does this comment actually mean?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

You can but harnesses for rats too apparently so yes,...the idea that harnesses just for horses is ridiculous.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've never heard that people think whippets/sighthounds can't be let off lead. There are a lot of whippets where I live and they're normally off lead and stick by their owners. Izzy adores playing with them as they seem to love playing chase and 'tag'. 

Lovely dogs and I believe nearly every dog can be let off lead especially when you find out what motivates them. You can always practice in an enclosed secure area until you get confident. Just start as young as possible (Doing recall in the house before the first walk ect)


----------



## McKayz86 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks all. We did google searches about whippets and that's where we found comments on various forums about not letting them off lead. 

We will definitely be getting a harness even if they are only meant to be for horses


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Really? I've never seen a horse wearing a harness?
> 
> *It is not recommended that extending leads are used with collars due to the potential severe whiplash a dog might receive should a dog hit the end? this is poor advice, as most dogs are not perfectly behaved like yours apparently are.*
> 
> And I suppose sighthounds have zero prey drive like GSD's do? :Hilarious:Hilarious


This - absolutely!

In the early days home from the rescue, even in a harness, Jack gave himself a bruise on his chest, and managed to pull me over causing a trip to A & E with a Separated Shoulder!

What damage would have been done to his neck if it were attached to his collar?

He suddenly (and for no apparent reason) took off at full speed on a long line (which I couldn't risk dropping as the field was not secure) and hit the end with a big jolt 

Another reason why I prefer a flexi tape over a long line - much easier to control and stop him before he picks up speed

OP - if getting a pup I would certainly hope to be able to train a good focus/recall with my dog but accept that some sighthounds can have an overriding trait to a high chase/prey drive and not all can be safe off lead (especially in insecure areas) no matter what you do 

I know of some that are excellent, some that are terrible and some that don't hunt or chase but have zero recall and are a pain to other onlead dogs and have useless owners! 

Some may also need to be muzzled to protect wildlife and cats or small dogs when they are running so consider training happy acceptance to one from an early age too?

Unfortunately, my rescued lurcher (being 3 years+ and probably an ex worker) could not be trusted off lead in the open, nor kept safe so he is walked on a harness and 5m flexi tape. He is only ever let off in a highly fenced, secure field or garden.

Start training with your pup from day one and you could be lucky/successful!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

We have a 1st cross Bedlington terrier x whippet. Her mother is a racing whippet so I am concerned about her recall long term. We have worked on recall in the house & garden since the day after we got her at 8 weeks old. Last week we also had a 121 with 2 Dogs Trust trainers which was excellent & gave us extra food for thought like playing the two toy game to get a good retrieve which also helps with recall. She is now 12 weeks old & today we start training with an ex police dog handler on obedience & concentrating ultimately on a sound recall. I am more than willing to put in the work to enable her to be able to have a good run off lead when & where appropriate. She will start her training in a harness, which I have never done before, because she is still so young, but ultimately she will just wear a collar. My last two whippet crosses were off lead whenever possible & both had perfect recalls, but I continued ever time they were, to practice recall, lead on, praise, treat, unleash again even when our last girl was 17 & not doing much running any more. 
I do hope to report back at sometime that our recall training is going well !


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If this works this is a short video of a friend of mine out walking her pack of whippets. I do have her permission to use this and she tells me her entire pack are walked off lead together every day and the only time any of ever run off is if a squirrel runs under theri noses but they all return as soon as she recalls them.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155517840188436


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Ok...fair point...and my friend will probably punch me in my arm as it's her sport too...horse in harness!
> 
> However...the idea that harnesses just for horses is ridiculous.


Totally different items with the same name. Though dogs can have a harness to pull with as well, there are draft dogs.

I have to say I do use a flexi lead on a collar unless I am walking where I know there will be a lot of rabbits. I use the lock before the dog gets to full length and the click alerts them to stop but I can see the point of using a harness with one - I have just never liked using one, though I do own two car ones which are seldom used. I was put off harnesses years ago by a vet who did not like the damage he saw with them. I am sure they have improved now though.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got three whippets, with prey drives varying from moderate to absolutely ferocious, and they all go off lead on pretty much every walk. Pretty much every whippet I know does as well. As others have said it's just a case of being aware of your surroundings and being sensible where you let them off. Start recall training early (mine have always come with the breeder having started it and it's the first thing I start working on myself at home) and continually reinforce it. Impulse control training and giving them appropriate outlets for their hunting instincts (such as lure coursing or using a flirt pole with them) also helps. Getting them off lead early is wise, mine go off lead right from their very first walk.

Whippets are very much at the trainable end of the sighthound spectrum. Even the breed club themselves say "He likes nothing better than a run over the fields, but will always return when called.". Obviously there will be individuals who, for whatever reason, can't be trusted off lead but on the whole whippets are trainable and are perfectly safe to be off lead in appropriate areas.

With regards to Flexis/long lines attached to collars, it's not a good idea for any dog but it's particularly dangerous with sighthounds. They can go from a standing start to full speed in a matter of a few strides, by the time you've noticed they're going they'll be in full flight and all that momentum being concentrated in a narrow band around their neck doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a Whippet cross ( with Saluki & Lab ) and whilst he does come off lead, his recall is not great. Therefore these days he is only allowed off in quiet areas where if he doesn't recall immediately it's not a massive deal. His idea of a recall is 'yep, when I'm ready' and that often means he is off checking out scents first.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Sorry, what does this comment actually mean?


I think it probably refers to a rather notorious member we had who used to criticise me for not letting Arthur off the lead and kept posting photos of his collie dog walking to Nisa! but I could be wrong


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2017)

sidevalve said:


> We have a lurcher and she is brilliant off lead, returning immediately when called.I take no great credit in this - it simply requires a little time and effort. She will hunt but only when given the word to go [doesn't get it] and any such comments as 'can't be let off the lead' should be treated with contempt as coming from those who either don't know better or don't know how to train a dog. As for the long lead I use an extending lead with a collar [have done so for many years with several dogs] and have never had a moments trouble. If you can't be bothered to keep an eye about you to see if there is anything about to upset your dog you just aren't looking hard enough. Harnesses are for horses.


Oh geez, I'm trying really hard to ignore ignorance, but I just can't. There is too much here in this post that can do actual damage.

1) With some dogs, recall is more complicated than "a little time and effort." Not being able to get a reliable recall on a sighthound does not equal not knowing how to train a dog. And I certainly would not treat any recommendation to keep a dog leashed with contempt. Sighthounds in general are not known for having reliable recalls and ignoring advice about keeping them leashed can quite literally cost a dog their life.

That said, I know several whippets, one being one of my dog's very bestest friends, and he is fine off leash. Whippets are sighthounds, but they are one of the more handler oriented sighthounds, and with the right training, it is not out of the realm of possibilities to achieve reliable recall with them. 
A friend has a silken windhound that comes to stay with us sometimes, and she too has a very reliable recall and is quite safe off leash, even when she stays with us who are not her regular family.

When in doubt though, leash. Sighthounds default to running and can get gone very quickly. They also are a very sensitive dog and once they find themselves gone and lost can quickly panic and default to more running which equals a very lost dog who won't let anyone catch him. Not a good situation.

2) Long lines get attached to harnesses, end of story. If you haven't seen issues with long lines and collars, count yourself lucky, not superior. Sighthounds have delicate skin, less body fat than other breeds, and fragile necks compared to other breeds. Add in the burst of speed a sighthound can hit in very little space and you have the potential for life threatening injuries if the dog hits the end of the line if it's attached to a collar. Even small injuries can contribute to things like thyroid issues, nerve damage, degenerative joint disease etc. Not worth it at all.

3) Please stop telling posters if they haven't achieved what you have they're not trying hard enough, not good enough trainers, not whatever. It's not helpful for one. There is nothing worse that struggling with a dog and being told you suck. Even if it is true, it does nothing to ameliorate the situation. And two, it's often simply not true. I have one dog who has a perfect recall with me doing pretty much nothing other than taking her out with the other dogs and she learned seemingly through osmosis. I can call her off a live chase and she slams on the breaks and comes. I had another dog of the same breed who it took me 2 years to get a good recall on. He came from a different situation and had a lot more baggage to undo. And, shocker, he's was a different dog. Only the foolish contribute all their success with a dog to themselves alone


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't own a whippet but we let our ex racing greyhound (a similar breed) off lead and he has a reliable recall, that's not to say it was quick and easy to train. It took just under a year for me to allow him off lead in most suitable places and feel confident knowing he will recall. Though that was mostly due to my own confidence and trust building. I also found it an enjoyable experience watching him progress.
I imagine owning a whippet from a pup or young age will help massively in recall training too.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think it probably refers to a rather notorious member we had who used to criticise me for not letting Arthur off the lead and kept posting photos of his collie dog walking to Nisa! but I could be wrong


No you're not wrong. He's still alive and kicking but on another forum and still walking his dog to Nisa!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Freyja said:


> If this works this is a short video of a friend of mine out walking her pack of whippets. I do have her permission to use this and she tells me her entire pack are walked off lead together every day and the only time any of ever run off is if a squirrel runs under theri noses but they all return as soon as she recalls them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely pack - but if they did go it would be interesting. How on earth do they pick up poo from that lot!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

sidevalve said:


> We have a lurcher and she is brilliant off lead, returning immediately when called.I take no great credit in this - it simply requires a little time and effort. She will hunt but only when given the word to go [doesn't get it] and any such comments as 'can't be let off the lead' should be treated with contempt as coming from those who either don't know better or don't know how to train a dog. As for the long lead I use an extending lead with a collar [have done so for many years with several dogs] and have never had a moments trouble. If you can't be bothered to keep an eye about you to see if there is anything about to upset your dog you just aren't looking hard enough. Harnesses are for horses.


What a pile of horse crap. I've got a dog (english pointer) that cannot be let off the lead, I spent a fortune on trainers and we spent several years working really hard on teaching him to recall to the whistle. Some times he was brilliant, would turn on a sixpence, do a wait from a distance and change direction or come back when requested but every so often a scent on the wind or the distant call of a pheasant and he would be gone, despite him wearing a tracker collar at times it took us over an hour to catch up with him so sadly we decided he was too great a risk to let off. Naff all to do with not knowing how to train a dog (my other and my previous pointers were fine as was my GSD and 5 rotties), naff all to do with not putting in the time and effort and naff all to do with not bothering to keep an eye out for things likely to upset my dog and everything to do with being responsible and putting his and other people's safety (not to mention the wildlife) before my ego or desire to see him running off lead. Its actually much harder work to keep him exercised and mentally stimulated on a line not lazy.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Firm but fair rottie!. My previous GSD Kerry pictured in my Avatar was terrible with recall. I couldn't let her off the lead for the first 18 months, she could not be trusted. Any loud noises, even distant gun shots would send her scurrying off like a dog possessed. It certainly wasn't for lack of trying or training on my part. I could eventually walk her off lead but it took a long time to gain her trust and even then I had to be mindful of where we were. It didn't help that she hated men, I had to overcome her natural distrust of my gender to begin with. Sometimes dogs can be extremely difficult to train.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Freyja said:


> If this works this is a short video of a friend of mine out walking her pack of whippets. I do have her permission to use this and she tells me her entire pack are walked off lead together every day and the only time any of ever run off is if a squirrel runs under theri noses but they all return as soon as she recalls them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing, great to see, but I have to admit I would be really frightened if out with my dog and saw that size of a pack off lead coming towards me.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DaisyBluebell said:


> That's amazing, great to see, but I have to admit I would be really frightened if out with my dog and saw that size of a pack off lead coming towards me.


Were they live they are unlikely to meet other dogs but these whippets are racing whippetss and are totally focused on their owner if there are other dogs aaround they are all put back on their leads.


----------

